# Steel vs Titanium



## colint (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm currently the proud owner of a carbon Avant, but would like to add another to the stable for longer rides / Etape etc etc

I'm torn between the Titanio and Corum, the Ti was my first choice but the cost is a bit extreme for me. I've never tried the Corum, but curious to see if the steel frame would give me the comfort I'm looking for, whilst still being fast and responsive.

Does anyone have experience of one or both ?

Thanks


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*avant?*



colint said:


> I'm currently the proud owner of a carbon Avant, but would like to add another to the stable for longer rides / Etape etc etc
> 
> I'm torn between the Titanio and Corum, the Ti was my first choice but the cost is a bit extreme for me. I've never tried the Corum, but curious to see if the steel frame would give me the comfort I'm looking for, whilst still being fast and responsive.
> 
> ...


isn't carbon more comfortable (less vibration) for longer rides?


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I would concur with steel515, it seems as if you are looking for downgrade or at least a side shift. The Avant is going to damp the vibs as good or better than either one of those. Personally, I look at some new tires or wheels first before faulting the frame. 

brewster


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

If you've just got to add another DeRosa to the collection, rather than trying to rationalise with that lame "longer rides" excuse, my own preference would lean towards the Corum. That way you've two complimentary examples of old and new technologies- representing both contemporary steel and carbon arts,and each with their own unique characteristics and personalities. IMO, Titanium's like a cross between steel and aluminum- a very nice compromise of low weight and ride quality but really neither here nor there.


----------



## Nitemare (Sep 4, 2007)

@ ColinT

First off nice to be aboard the forum, VERY informative!!

Well I have a De Rosa Titanio Ti2 AND a Corum!!! 

The Titanio is awesome and very comfortable and extremely responsive, however the Corum is also very comfortable (both built to my exact spec) but is surprisingly very stable and comfortable too.

People still assume that its an aluminium frame and are always surspised that its actually steel!!!

Either way you won't be disappointed and the financial differnce could allow you to put higher spec components on the Corum??

Nitemare :thumbsup:


----------

